# code de securite pour modem wifi



## elixir974 (7 Juin 2007)

bonjour j'ai un rooter netgear, sur lequel un PC (for Work) et un mac sont connecté.

ce que je souhaite c'est que personne ne puisse se connecte a mon rooter adsl, normal

sur PC on m'a montrée comment faire mais seuleument je dois le faire aussi sur mon mac, pouvez vous m'expliquer ou se trouve les parametres de securite du rroter

merci 
merci

merci

cyril


----------



## moonwalk9r (7 Juin 2007)

C'est sur le routeur que tu choisi la sécurité, wep, wpa psk aes, filtrage mac etc...

Ensuite tu rentre la clé sur ton mac au moment de la liaison airport


----------



## elixir974 (8 Juin 2007)

merci pour ton indication mais peut tu m'expliquer ou je modifie ces parametres dans les preferences du systeme..

je suis pas du tt un pro en reseau ... en en info en general c pour cela que j'utilise mac !


----------

